# M12 expander



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Getting ready to buy a Milwaukee m12 expander kit. 

$401.00 is the best price I have found for new. 

Does that sound about right around plumbing universe?


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Sounds reasonable. 

Does not matter what you spend as long as its within reason. You will make it all back and then some with the first re-pipe. 
Mine has gone through several re-pipes and still works great.


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Getting ready to buy a Milwaukee m12 expander kit.
> 
> $401.00 is the best price I have found for new.
> 
> Does that sound about right around plumbing universe?


Fergusons was $386.00 when I bought about 2 months ago. I did buy two units at the same time.


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

eBay has one for 382.72 free shipping and no tax.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Paid $401.00 at local supplier.

Kept my money "in town".

they were all within $20.00


----------



## gilbertjeffrey (Mar 6, 2011)

ill sell you mine for 200... I used it for 1 house, not using the system again as ferguson here has very limited stock. just the tool and the 3 dies, I stole the batts and charger already for my other m12 stuff


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

gilbertjeffrey said:


> ill sell you mine for 200... I used it for 1 house, not using the system again as ferguson here has very limited stock. just the tool and the 3 dies, I stole the batts and charger already for my other m12 stuff


Just a question but what good is the tool with out the charger and batt. You'll end up paying the same in the end if you buy two new batteries and a chargers. I had one it was a great tool lightweight held a charge better than the old 14.4 volt. But then someone wanted it more than we did and stole it.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

jc-htownplumber said:


> Just a question but what good is the tool with out the charger and batt. You'll end up paying the same in the end if you buy two new batteries and a chargers. I had one it was a great tool lightweight held a charge better than the old 14.4 volt. But then someone wanted it more than we did and stole it.


It's a bargain if you already have batteries, just like any other bare tool purchase.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

I bougt mine about a month ago for 350 3 heads 2 bat and a charger i also have other m12 stuff so it was well worth it. Im bot a fan of the system but its what the company currently uses so had to get it. Definitely keep the heads greased so it doesn't jam up.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Get the extra life battery's the one that come with it don't last long when your rolling through it. Otherwise you get a 30 min plus break


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

JK949 said:


> It's a bargain if you already have batteries, just like any other bare tool purchase.


Yeah I guess but that would be my only Milwaukee tool so to me it wouldn't be worth it


----------



## gilbertjeffrey (Mar 6, 2011)

jc-htownplumber said:


> Just a question but what good is the tool with out the charger and batt. You'll end up paying the same in the end if you buy two new batteries and a chargers. I had one it was a great tool lightweight held a charge better than the old 14.4 volt. But then someone wanted it more than we did and stole it.


This tool demands a premium over the other regular m12 stuff just like the m12 propress tool. Regular toolsets run $100-$150 with batts and chargers. These are specialty plumbing tools that happen to use the same power system as the regular stuff. Look it up.


----------



## gilbertjeffrey (Mar 6, 2011)

You don't see the pex expander and the press tool on the shelf at depot. At least not around here.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

What I'm saying is for me that would not be a good deal. I use dewalt battery tools. So buying a bare tool from Milwaukee would be pointless. I would need to buy the whole thing batteries chargers tool.


----------

